#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Беспокоит кандидоз желудочно-кишечного тракта.

## Игорь Мошнин

Здравствуйте. Беспокоит кандидоз желудочно-кишечного тракта(СПИДом не болею). Болезнь возникла после отравления-результат после сильного дисбактриоза(и у меня сместилось ph- равновесие). Западная медицина не лечит эту болезнь-поверхностные сопровождаются рецидивами и  переходят во внутренние, потом сепсис и смерть. В течение 8 месяцев уже опробовано много таблеток, спец. диета и травы. Результата нет. Можно ли излечить эту болезнь с помощью восточных знаний?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...olute-healing/ - очень хорошая книга и там описано много методов.

----------

Kit (03.12.2013), Алик (03.12.2013), Игорь Мошнин (04.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

Так думаю  - в первую очередь нужно иммунитет усиливать, например так:
Столовую ложку подсолнечного масла удерживать в передней части рта и сосать его , как леденец.Глотать масло нельзя. Процедура делается легко и свободно в течение 15 -20 мин. Сначала масло густеет, затем становится белым и жидким , как вода, после чего его следует выплюнуть. Желтый цвет говорит о том, что процедура не доведена до конца. После необходимо ополоснуть рот. Вода после полоскания инфекционна, ее надо вылить в санузел.Процедуру делать 1 -2 раза в день. Если больше, больной выздоравливает значительно скорее. Этим способом можно лечить многие болезни, не прибегая к лекарствам : головные боли, гайморит, фронтит, тромбофлебиты, хронические заболевания крови, паралич, радикулит, экзему, эпилепсии, опухоли, заболевания печени, желудка, сердца, кишечника, легких, женские болезни. Острое заболевание вылечивается очень быстро, хроническое - значительно дольше. Данный способ является также и профилактическим. Он позволяет также предупреждать начальные стадии злокачественных опухолей, инфаркта. Следует иметь в виду, что при лечении этим способом возможны обострения, особенно у людей с завалом болезней. Во время обострения не следует прекращать лечение. Вопрос о количестве процедур больной решает сам. 
Метод нужно применять до появления ощущений бодрости, силы, нормализации сна и аппетита. После сна ничего не должно болеть. Рецепт взят из книги Д.С. Степанюка  "Тайная мудрость знахаря" , рецепт проверен мной и членами семьи. Прост, безвреден, эффективен.

----------

Игорь Мошнин (04.12.2013), Николас (04.12.2013)

----------


## Айрат

> Здравствуйте. Беспокоит кандидоз желудочно-кишечного тракта(СПИДом не болею). Болезнь возникла после отравления-результат после сильного дисбактриоза(и у меня сместилось ph- равновесие). Западная медицина не лечит эту болезнь-поверхностные сопровождаются рецидивами и  переходят во внутренние, потом сепсис и смерть. В течение 8 месяцев уже опробовано много таблеток, спец. диета и травы. Результата нет. Можно ли излечить эту болезнь с помощью восточных знаний?


Кроме того что я вам в личке писал, для общего укрепления иммунитета и оздоровления организма очень хорошо подходит упражнение "У-Син" из китайского цигун. Я сам несколько лет цигун занимался, У-Син решало у меня все проблемы со здоровьем, даже психологические. 
Само упражнение надо осваивать с инструктором. В Нижнем Новгороде есть очень грамотный инструктор цигун Воронов Андрей: http://zynn.ru/branches/main/#.Up20N9JdV1g

----------

Алик (03.12.2013)

----------


## Айрат

Когда медицина не может ничего внятного предложить, то нужно укреплять собственные защитные системы организма. И, часто, этого хватает для выздоровления

----------

Алик (03.12.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Здравствуйте. Беспокоит кандидоз желудочно-кишечного тракта(СПИДом не болею). Болезнь возникла после отравления-результат после сильного дисбактриоза(и у меня сместилось ph- равновесие). Западная медицина не лечит эту болезнь-поверхностные сопровождаются рецидивами и  переходят во внутренние, потом сепсис и смерть. В течение 8 месяцев уже опробовано много таблеток, спец. диета и травы. Результата нет. Можно ли излечить эту болезнь с помощью восточных знаний?


Добрый день. Прежде чем задумыватся о лечении хотелось бы узнать: Как давно болеете? Чем отравились? Какие факторы риска присутствуют: эндокринные нарушения, иммунные дисфункции, неоплазмы, стероидная терапия; играет роль и пожилой возраст больных  хронический алкоголизм, в том числе прием суррогатов алкоголя, давность гипоацидного гастрита более 5 лет, сахарный диабет 1 и 2 типа, дисбиоз кишечника, аутоиммунный тиреоидит, сопутствующие симптомы со стороны сердечно-сосудистой системы – гипертонический варикозный симптомокомплекс, болезнь Рейно?
Результаты ФГДС? Точный клинический диагноз(Затронут весь пищеварительный тракт или нет)? Если кроме кандидоза пищевода и кан. желудка, пострадал кишечник значит присутствуют постоянные диареи каких возбудителей выявили(С.albicans,  C. krusei, C. tropicalis, C. kefyr, C. stellatoidea, C. guillermondii, C. parapsilosis, C. lusitaniae.) другие?
Как и чем лечились , план лечения? Применялись ли в комплекте с антимикотиками эубиотики(Бактисубтил; Хилак-форте ;Линекс.) Другие?

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (03.12.2013), Игорь Мошнин (04.12.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

При иммунодепрессивных состояниях неважно какой этиологии ни одно лечение вам не поможет !
 Показателями этих состояний являются лимфопения, снижение бластотрансформации лимфоцитов крови под влиянием фитогемагглютинина или в миксткультуре и концентрации сывороточных иммуноглобулинов (lgM, lgG, lgA), угнетение развития кожных проб на туберкулин, динитрохлорбензол, трихофитин и др.
Если у вас присутствует угнетение В или Т - иммунных систем лечение кандидоза нужно проводить с одновременным выводом организма из иммунной депрессии.

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (03.12.2013), Игорь Мошнин (04.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Мошнин

[/QUOTE] 


> Добрый день. Прежде чем задумыватся о лечении хотелось бы узнать: Как давно болеете? Чем отравились? Какие факторы риска присутствуют: эндокринные нарушения, иммунные дисфункции, неоплазмы, стероидная терапия; играет роль и пожилой возраст больных  хронический алкоголизм, в том числе прием суррогатов алкоголя, давность гипоацидного гастрита более 5 лет, сахарный диабет 1 и 2 типа, дисбиоз кишечника, аутоиммунный тиреоидит, сопутствующие симптомы со стороны сердечно-сосудистой системы – гипертонический варикозный симптомокомплекс, болезнь Рейно?
> Результаты ФГДС? Точный клинический диагноз(Затронут весь пищеварительный тракт или нет)? Если кроме кандидоза пищевода и кан. желудка, пострадал кишечник значит присутствуют постоянные диареи каких возбудителей выявили(С.albicans,  C. krusei, C. tropicalis, C. kefyr, C. stellatoidea, C. guillermondii, C. parapsilosis, C. lusitaniae.) другие?
> Как и чем лечились , план лечения? Применялись ли в комплекте с антимикотиками эубиотики(Бактисубтил; Хилак-форте ;Линекс.) Другие?


Я не знаю как от кандидоза вылечиться. Пробовал помимо гриба пить много трав,ацидофилин, бифидок, мацони. Йогурты и ряженки не подходят-кандиды ими питаются. Недавно в сети наткнулся на чудо пробиотик-"курунга", в нем до 90 штаммов полезных культур. Где-то писали, что даже в случае глубоких микозов или для онкобольных придется пить долго 6-18 месяцев убойными дозами до 1,5-2 л в день....это как бы второе пищеварение будет у человека. Но курунгу я пока не смог достать.

 Кровь я сдавал много раз с апреля по ноябрь. Тенденция такая-сначала все показатели были в пределах верхней планки, потом( сразу после реакции в середине мая я увидел во рту на небе как выглядят кандиды) лейкоциты упали с 9 ед до 7. СОЭ стала повышаться.
 С июня по текущий момент СОЭ=18, снижаюотся эритроциты, гемоглобин, увеличиваются нейтрофилы. Но все показатели вроде бы в пределах нижней планки. Возможно это еще из-за строгой противокандидозной диеты(овсянка, гречка, брокколи, лосось, рыба, яйца, капуста ,морковь, лук, чеснок, гранат, бездрожжевой хлеб, зеленый чай).

 Анализ на дисбактериоз показал снижение полезной микрофлоры бифидобактерий и лактобактерий в 100-1000 раз и увеличение грибов в 40 раз(не смотря на все проведенное лечение-я пропил массу всевозможных трав и кучу таблеток для ЖКТ-(АльфаНормикс, Риофлорабаланс, линекс, Хилак-форте, Бифиформ, гастал, урсосан, эубикор). После этого стул стал из зеленого, серого иметь оранжевый цвет, но плохо сформированный. Поноса нет, он как бы лентовидный.

ФГДС я делал 3 раза. Последний раз в конце июля-заключение - недостаточность кардии и все (до этого было много желчи, гастрит, дискинезия и т.п.), т.е. врачи кандид как таковых не нашли. 

Недавно провел ирригоскопию с подозрениями на полипы и срк

 Заключение- органической патологии не выявлено. недостаточность баугиниевой заслонки.

[/QUOTE]

----------


## Савелов Александр

Антигрибковые препараты получали в какой форме(таблетки , суспензия, др.)?
Просто в зависимости от места поражения обычно выбирается и форма антигрибкового препарата!
Пример: Нистатин в сосательных пастилках высоко эфективен при кандидозе полости рта , но несмотря на низкую всасываемость в связи с снижением чуствительности грибков к этому  антимикотику практически бесполезен при кандидозах желудка и кишечника.
И ещё очень важным в назначении препаратов является диагностика висцерального кандидоза!
То есть вовлечены ли в органы респираторного тракта, органов мочевой системы, центральной нервной системы, костей, сердца, печени!
Быда ли терапия Дифлюканом!

----------

Игорь Мошнин (04.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Мошнин

[/QUOTE] 


> Антигрибковые препараты получали в какой форме(таблетки , суспензия, др.)?
> Просто в зависимости от места поражения обычно выбирается и форма антигрибкового препарата!
> Пример: Нистатин в сосательных пастилках высоко эфективен при кандидозе полости рта , но несмотря на низкую всасываемость в связи с снижением чуствительности грибков к этому  антимикотику практически бесполезен при кандидозах желудка и кишечника.
> И ещё очень важным в назначении препаратов является диагностика висцерального кандидоза!
> То есть вовлечены ли в органы респираторного тракта, органов мочевой системы, центральной нервной системы, костей, сердца, печени!
> Быда ли терапия Дифлюканом!


В моче грибов не найдено. В крови тоже. У меня нет висцерального кандидоза это точно. В желудке врачи тоже ничего не нашли.
Пил таблетки. Я сначала в минимальной дозе попробовал пить флуконазол(посев из зева показал к нему чувствительность)-не помогло. Потом врачи выписали нистатин-тоже не помогло. Почитав в интернете, пришел к выводу, что лучшим средством будет пимафуцин-он не рушит другую флору в отличие от флуконазола и достает до повздошной кишки в отличие от нистатина. 
[/QUOTE]

----------


## Алик

Попробуйте эндогенное дыхание по В. Фролову , книга называется "Медицина третьего тысячелетия"  http://www.e-reading.co.uk/book.php?book=60799 . Автор вылечил с помощью эндогенного дыхания у себя рак слепой кишки! Это не панацея, а реально работающая методика дыхания.

----------

Игорь Мошнин (04.12.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

В моче грибов не найдено. В крови тоже. У меня нет висцерального кандидоза это точно. В желудке врачи тоже ничего не нашли.
Пил таблетки. Я сначала в минимальной дозе попробовал пить флуконазол(посев из зева показал к нему чувствительность)-не помогло. Потом врачи выписали нистатин-тоже не помогло. Почитав в интернете, пришел к выводу, что лучшим средством будет пимафуцин-он не рушит другую флору в отличие от флуконазола и достает до повздошной кишки в отличие от нистатина. 
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Да не плохой препарат, пить по 1т - 4р. в сутки в течении 12-ти дней. Так как у вас присутствует дисбактериоз вместе с пимафуцином нужно принимать интетрикс каждые 3 часа 10 дней , или энтеросептол по 1 таб . 3 раза в день. При колите ректальные свечи с леворином!
После курса противогрибкового лечения курс пробиотиков(ни в коем случае одновременно не принимать.) Ну какие существуют пробиотики я смотрю вы знаете!
Плюсом пьём препараты угнетающие процессы брожения к примеру:Карболен по 2т . 4 раза в день! Комплекс витаминов А,В,С,F.
Обязательно желчегонные(алохол).
Но на вашем месте я бы проконсультировался с лечащим врачом, Пимафуцин хороший препарат но вы уже пили энтеральные антимиотики и они вам не помогли, возможно нужно перейти на системные антимиотики к примеру: Дифлюкан, Амфотирецин В... Наимененьшее кол -во побочных эффектов у Дифлюкана .

Эта информация не является лечебной консультацией и носит ознакомительный характер для того , что бы я назначил лечение слишком мало данных. Советую найти хорошего врача пока кандидоз не носит висцеральный характер он не так уж тяжело и лечится!

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Игорь Мошнин (04.12.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Попробуйте эндогенное дыхание по В. Фролову , книга называется "Медицина третьего тысячелетия"  http://www.e-reading.co.uk/book.php?book=60799 . Автор вылечил с помощью эндогенного дыхания у себя рак слепой кишки! Это не панацея, а реально работающая методика дыхания.


Согласен, повышает иммунитет, общую сопротивляемость организма. Если бы в каждом доме был этот аппарат люди бы болели гораздо реже!
Кстати используя аппарат фролова можно научится эндогенному дыханию без него!

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Игорь Мошнин (04.12.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Народ, вы чего? Тут, конечно, подфорум о здоровье. Но не малаховский же форум чтобы тут еще и анализы мочи с калом выкладывать и обсуждать.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

Здоровья всем!
Ом свасти(Да будет счастье.)

----------

Алик (03.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Мошнин

Таблетки я больше не хочу пить. К тому же пришел к выводу, что системного действия препараты(Флуконазол, Амфотерицин и пр.) они имеют очень плохие побочные действия. Помимо того, что от всех таблеток идет нагрузка на почки и печень, они рушат флору в других местах(кандидов же около 20 видов).Нистатин и пимафуцин более безвредные.  Противогрибковые травы, которые в аптеках продают я тоже перепробовал. Поэтому пытаюсь найти другое лечение и без таблеток.

----------


## Mylene

Игорь, мне все-таки кажется, что лечиться стоит советами врача, а не форумчан. 
Помимо того сайта, на который вам дали ссылку, известные тибетские врачи в Москве вот:http://jutshi.ru/specialists.html
http://www.zdorovyetibet.ru/about/jigme/ и http://jigme-doctor.narod.ru/

В предыдущей теме вас звала на прием русский тибетский доктор. Стоит подумать. 

Тибетских врачей в Москве сейчас миллион. Копните поисковик, выпадет куча клиник. 
Но мне кажется, не стоит вообще рваться куда-то ехать, а обратиться в местные буддийские общины с вопросом, 
есть ли врачи тибетской медицины в вашем городе прямо сейчас или в ближайших городах.

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Аурум (03.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (04.12.2013), Игорь Мошнин (04.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (04.12.2013), Савелов Александр (03.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Игорь, мне кажется, что правильного диагноза Вам еще не поставил никто, и надо продолжать искать грамотного врача по предложенным местам, чтоб он выявил правильно причину болезни.

----------

Mylene (05.12.2013), Игорь Мошнин (04.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Попробуйте эндогенное дыхание по В. Фролову , книга называется "Медицина третьего тысячелетия"  http://www.e-reading.co.uk/book.php?book=60799 . Автор вылечил с помощью эндогенного дыхания у себя рак слепой кишки! Это не панацея, а реально работающая методика дыхания.


Вообще гимнастика на глубокое дыхание и обогащение кислородом(любая) помогает от массы болезней. Годами делаю - когда делаю, вообще ничем не болею.

----------

Алик (04.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Таблетки я больше не хочу пить. К тому же пришел к выводу, что системного действия препараты(Флуконазол, Амфотерицин и пр.) они имеют очень плохие побочные действия. Помимо того, что от всех таблеток идет нагрузка на почки и печень, они рушат флору в других местах(кандидов же около 20 видов).Нистатин и пимафуцин более безвредные.  Противогрибковые травы, которые в аптеках продают я тоже перепробовал. Поэтому пытаюсь найти другое лечение и без таблеток.


Могу посоветовать поголодать дней пять, пить только кипяток. И без таблеток. Будет сначала плохо, а потом сами удивитесь эффекту. Ну а потом -- йога, хатха-йога. И можно будет приступать к тибетским лекарствам.

----------

Алик (04.12.2013), Игорь Мошнин (04.12.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> ...у меня кандидоз от рта до прямой кишки как минимум.


А Вы точно знаете, что кроме рта грибком поражены другие органы (пишевод, и т.д.)? Может грибок только в полости рта (ну и, возможно, в прямой кишке)?

----------

Игорь Мошнин (06.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Мошнин

> А Вы точно знаете, что кроме рта грибком поражены другие органы (пишевод, и т.д.)? Может грибок только в полости рта (ну и, возможно, в прямой кишке)?


В анализе на дисбактериоз грибов больше нормы, полезной флоры мало. Во рту грибы бывают либо на небе, либо немного из глотки поднимаются, либо в виде вязкой слюны идут, либо их наглядно не видно.Я пока не совсем понимаю, но это как то связано с вопросами пищеварения. В желудке врачи их не нашли. Просто я читал, что если снизу выше нормы и вверху есть, значит поражен весь тракт. Не знаю верно ли это утверждение.  Сейчас изучаю разные методики питания(Оздоровление организма по системе серафима Чичагова, АНТИРАКОВАЯ ДИЕТА ДОКТОРА ЛАСКИНА, диета монахов Тибета), пытаюсь найти что-то среднее. Нашел общий стержень в лечении многих болезней - это питание гречкой.

----------


## Савелов Александр

В связи с отравлением и уничтожением полезной микрофлоры перекисью водорода этиология грибковой инфекции была скорее всего аутоиммунной и распростронение началось с ротовой полости, желудка  по нисходящему  пути , об этом свидетельствует нарушение стула , (кандидозный энтероколит).

----------

Алик (07.12.2013), Игорь Мошнин (06.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Мошнин

> В связи с отравлением и уничтожением полезной микрофлоры перекисью водорода этиология грибковой инфекции была скорее всего аутоиммунной и распростронение началось с ротовой полости, желудка  по нисходящему  пути , об этом свидетельствует нарушение стула , (кандидозный энтероколит).


Не совсем так. В животе произошла какая-то реакция(было сильное жжение), после чего стал плохой стул и кандиды появились во рту.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я пробовал полоскать содой, различными травами. Не помогло. Пришел к выводу, что все упирается в кишечник. А то, что во рту-это следствие.


А как Вы полоскали полость рта содой? Полоскали после *каждого* приема пищи? Без пропусков? День за днем, месяц за месяцем?

----------


## Игорь Мошнин

> А как Вы полоскали содой? Полоскали после *каждого* приема пищи? Без пропусков? День за днем, месяц за месяцем?


Пробовал травами полоскать, потом содой в течение 2-3 месяцев после приема пищи день за днем. Потом я понял, что у меня поражен ЖКТ(+ сдал анализ на дисбактериоз). Бывает, что рот открываешь и ничего нет. А бывает, что на небе висят белые пленки. А бывает после еды густая слизь идет в желудок. Как то так.

----------


## Vladiimir

А может быть такое, что в слюне и на небе, это "слетевший" грибок с десен или он при удалении оставлял на небе кровянистый след? Вы не пробовали искать грибок в полости рта в местах, где десны сходятся с губами (туда не легко подлезть зеркалом)?

----------


## Игорь Мошнин

> А может быть такое, что в слюне и на небе, это "слетевший" грибок с десен или он при удалении оставлял на небе кровянистый след? Вы не пробовали искать грибок в полости рта в местах, где десны сходятся с губами (туда не легко подлезть зеркалом)?


нет, на деснах у меня ничего нет. Зона поражения - это только неб. Ну язык еще с белым налетом без крови.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Пробовал травами полоскать, потом содой в течение 2-3 месяцев после приема пищи день за днем.


 Без пропусков? После каждго приема пищи? И я именно про соду спрашиваю. Т.е. пробовали три месяца полоскать содой после *каждого* приема пищи?

----------


## Игорь Мошнин

> Без пропусков? После каждго приема пищи? И я именно про соду спрашиваю. Т.е. пробовали три месяца полоскать содой после *каждого* приема пищи?


да

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну, а зависимость от съеденного есть какая-нибудь? Т.е. от одного вида пищи грибка меньше, от другого больше?

----------


## Игорь Мошнин

Да заметил, что после гречневой и ячневой каши слизи меньше. Я достал Тибетский молочный гриб-в сети пишут что это чуть ли не единственное средство от кандидоза, но когда я его выпью у меня почему то слюна становится очень густой...

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

жесть, сочувствую...

ps
Хорошо бы еще полюбить жизнь как таковую,... облачка, свежий воздух, природу, людей и тп.
а то Вы все время с собой что-то радикальное делаете, как буд то избавиться от себя хотите.

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.12.2013), Эделизи (07.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> жесть, сочувствую...
> 
> ps
> Хорошо бы еще полюбить жизнь как таковую,... облачка, свежий воздух, природу, людей и тп.
> а то Вы все время с собой что-то радикальное делаете, как буд то избавиться от себя хотите.


Моя мама считает, что не надо думать слишком много о болезни, лечить ее, конечно, надо, но все время ощущать себя больным и думать о своих болячках постоянно - только усугублять. Поэтому она ведет себя как обычно. И очень быстро выздаравливает :Smilie:  Женщины - матери, жены, вообще не могут позволить себе залечь.

Игорь - Вы пробовали гимнастикой позаниматься, глубоким дыханием, обливанием, закалкой организма?

----------

Игорь Мошнин (07.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Мошнин

Пробовал Дыхательной гимнастикой Стрельниковой заниматься. Я не все время ощущаю себя больным)

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

ps 2

Можно делать хорошие пожелания, что когда выздоровете, то принесете массу пользы всем живым существам.
Если есть прибежище, то можно получить практики на Будду Медицины и Будду Безграничной жизни.

----------

Савелов Александр (07.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Мошнин

Да, в сети столько всего, что не знаешь, где правда.

Отчего эти ложные программы так популярны, так быстро находят последователей? Думаю от того, что все они легки в применении и не требуют финансовых затрат. Сода, перекись водорода, керосин, глина, БАДы, … ???
http://rozlomiy.ru/content/kommentar...de-n-vasilevoy

----------

